# named problem



## cruzler (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all, i had build a new server for my slave dns, i already install the named use ports, but now, it can't transfer zone file, even those i already set an allow-transfer on the named.conf, i just think if i should change the permission of slave folder, but when i do that, it didn't solve anything.. this is my error messages on slave server:


```
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: starting BIND 9.4.2-P2 -t /var/named -u bind
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: could not listen on UDP socket: address in use
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: creating IPv4 interface lo0 failed; interface ignored
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: not listening on any interfaces
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: command channel listening on ::1#953
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: could not listen on UDP socket: permission denied
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: creating IPv4 interface lo0 failed; interface ignored
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: running
Jul 28 11:58:14 ns1 named[4010]: transfer of 'mydomain.com/IN' from xx.xx.xx.xx#53: failed while receiving responses: REFUSED
Jul 28 11:59:11 ns1 named[4010]: transfer of 'mydomain.com/IN' from xx.xx.xx.xx#53: failed while receiving responses: REFUSED
Jul 28 12:00:54 ns1 named[4010]: transfer of 'mydomain.com/IN' from xx.xx.xx.xx#53: failed while receiving responses: REFUSED
```

not only zone problem, i am worried too about socket n interface problem which is has been shows too.. 

and this is my error messages on primary server :


```
Jul 28 10:52:27 ns named[37525]: client xx.xx.xx.xx#50850: zone transfer 'mydomain.com/AXFR/IN' denied
Jul 28 10:52:52 ns named[37525]: client xx.xx.xx.xx#52082: zone transfer 'mydomain.com/AXFR/IN' denied
Jul 28 10:53:41 ns named[37525]: client xx.xx.xx.xx#55813: zone transfer 'mydomain.com/AXFR/IN' denied
Jul 28 10:55:41 ns named[37525]: client xx.xx.xx.xx#65503: zone transfer 'mydomain.com/AXFR/IN' denied
Jul 28 10:57:03 ns named[37525]: client xx.xx.xx.xx#58603: zone transfer 'mydomain.com/AXFR/IN' denied
Jul 28 10:57:07 ns named[37525]: client xx.xx.xx.xx#57145: zone transfer 'mydomain.com/AXFR/IN' denied
```

Can anyone give me some clue about this?? :\


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

Shut down named and wait a minute or so before restarting. See if that helps with the socket already in use error. Also make sure no other applications are trying to use port 53.

As for the zone transfer failing, you need to specifically allow your secondary in the config on the primary. Something like this:

```
allow-transfer { 192.168.1.10; };
```

http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch7/xfer.html


----------



## cruzler (Jul 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Shut down named and wait a minute or so before restarting. See if that helps with the socket already in use error. Also make sure no other applications are trying to use port 53.
> 
> As for the zone transfer failing, you need to specifically allow your secondary in the config on the primary. Something like this:
> 
> ...



Eth error already solved sir, i turn off the Onboard NIC on the mainboard, n use PCI NIC, but refuse zone error still not solved, i  already insert allow-transfer parameter in named.conf before, but it still shows error like that..

what should i do? i think this is because the permission folder, but i already try to chmod slave folder too, but still doesn't solve the problem..


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

If it's a file permission problem the error would be different.


----------



## cruzler (Jul 28, 2009)

@SirDice
Hmm..so, any more clue, sir?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

Can you post the named.conf of the primary?


----------



## cruzler (Jul 29, 2009)

@SirDice, 
It Solved sir, i got a wrong parameter in my slave dns, it can't transfer because i do the "allow-transfer" too in my slave..hehe..but now i already remove it, n it solved.. thanks anyway


----------

